# Legends Classic Tournament Schedule



## Enjoy the ride (May 3, 2018)

Does anyone know when the Legends Tournament schedule will be posted?

https://www.legendsfc.net/legends-classic-tournament


----------



## Enjoy the ride (May 4, 2018)

It's in two weeks...still no schedule...anyone know when the schedule will be posted?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 4, 2018)

Enjoy the ride said:


> It's in two weeks...still no schedule...anyone know when the schedule will be posted?


Historically 3-4 days prior.


----------



## Enjoy the ride (May 4, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Historically 3-4 days prior.


Thank you. That's really late, isn't it? Don't most schedules post at least 2 weeks in advance?


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2018)

Most tournaments the schedule is released 4-5 days before the the first game. Very few tournaments post 2 weeks ahead of time , unless they are big tournaments that require many teams to travel and that is hit and miss sometimes


----------



## outside! (May 4, 2018)

Always a good idea to double check the schedule the morning of the tournament.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (May 7, 2018)

Schedule is up Now


----------



## Soccer (May 8, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Schedule is up Now


----------



## outside! (May 8, 2018)

Some trivia. The first tournament game that Catarina Macario (ESPNw soccer player of the year) played in the United States was as a guest with Surf's B team against Legends (National Champs at the time) at the Legends Classic. Everyone there noticed her. Taking three touches through the defense and a shot on goal without the ball touching the ground tends to attract attention. I was taking pictures at the time, so unfortunately no video.


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (May 9, 2018)

I really hope it’s still being tweaked. It has us playing flight 2. I know we didn’t sign up to play flight 2.


----------

